# 10 Gal Gourami tank



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Residents:
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Small Ancistrus
5 Habrosus
4 Kuhli Loaches
5 - 9 shrimp of varios kinds (amano, ghost, blue)
3 dwarf frogs

Filtration:
2.5 gal puffer tank ---syphon----10 gal gourami tank --syphon--- DIY overflow pitcher/trickle filter -------DIY sump with heater and sponge filter -power head----2.5 gal
250 gp/h but with gentle current

Lighting
1 X T8 PowerGlo
1 X Marineland Single-bright LED strip

Substrate / Supplements 
Fluval plated substrate
API First layer
flourish tabs
Amazon Iron
Fluval CO2 20

Let me know what you think. Yes, blue thread is not ideal to bind things with. Yes there is enough cover for everyone to be happy and not stressed out by the gourami.

I plan to add 2 female dwarf gourami as soon as the menagerie has them.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

It's definitely a unique tank. good job.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

*Update*

The tank looked dismal before, i've given it a bit of a makeover. It's now a home to about 25 balloon platy fry.

I still don't have a good camera, so the pics are low res and numerous, but you get the idea.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks very busy and looks nice. I like the valley in the middle part. Is it your camera or is the water cloudy?


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

It's the camera on my phone, the water is so clean and clear i would almost drink it. I do plan on getting a better camera.

I was going for the look of two banks of a stream


----------

